# What Cal ?



## old folks (Jan 25, 2006)

Can anyone give me a short list of what cal. shell casings can be used to make a bullet pen when using a slimline pen kit ? What cal. casings will work without having to modify the casing ? 
   Thank you


----------



## arjudy (Jan 25, 2006)

.30-06, .308, .303 British, .30-30.  .30 caliber casings work with slimline kits.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 25, 2006)

Actually none. All will have to be drilled out. I consider that a modification. [}][]


----------



## bonsaibill (Jan 26, 2006)

I have made several from 7mm mag shells.  Drill a 5/16 hole in the primer end and then hammer a 2018 (5/16 brass tube might work) into it and the neck will stretch just enough for slimline hardware to fit.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Jan 27, 2006)

Just learned that a 45 works for cigars.  That opens up for some more designs.


----------

